# Patternless+piebalded Sinaloan Milk snake



## Godspeed (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, the newbie was a Weird *"Splotched"* Sinaloan Milk Snake, *striped pattern-less & piebald-head by Mr Robert Applegate *

(web: Applegate Reptiles Home Page) 
He spent to produce the creation for over 10 years! and I've just knocked down with him at the shop! 
( the "Splotched" mutation page by Applegate Reptiles co. : What is it)


I met this little guy! I found him got the third eye on his head! lol and i fallen love with this mini-toy!

Sinaloan Milk snake was my first foreign Colubrids. i was 12 years old..
and now I have started the caring again!







Look at the unusual pattern!





Still so tiny!





He got the third eye! lol and see the piebald on the nose. 





You cannot see exactly but he got blue-grey iris and red pupil at the centre.





Shy but i have been bitten by him three times already! lol





i've already fed him a s-sized pinky and he snapped it without hesitation. Yeah!






I made my own site recently. Come! You re welcome!

http://genius21.blog.shinobi.jp/

It is 70%Japanese and 30%English site about my dairy life and my snakes. This is my first site and still developing.
No hots but introducing my other snakes.
If you like it, please leave your comment in there.

I just add "How to post your comment" in English.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I love milk snakes! That one is so pretty!


----------



## method (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, that snakes amazing


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 25, 2007)

wow youve fallen in love with this mini toy
now we be doing same


----------



## mertle (Sep 25, 2007)

I know the exotic debate rages on still here but that's one good looking snake!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2007)

They have some extraordinary colouring on some of those milk snakes. Congrates, a truly amazing looking animal!


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, that is one lovely looking snake


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 25, 2007)

You have done it again !!! Another of your tiny snakes I have to drool over.

Gorgeous. So sweet


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 25, 2007)

Pretty cool looking little animal


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 25, 2007)

a very nice reptile


----------



## Miss B (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow :shock:

Great photos!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 25, 2007)

a very different looking snake. Nice looking though


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 25, 2007)

I think he will shed tonight or so.


----------



## krusty (Sep 25, 2007)

very very nice.............


----------



## cmclean (Sep 25, 2007)

If only they were native to Australia.. I would definitely have many of those little babies


----------



## dazza74 (Sep 25, 2007)

i just love the colors


----------



## natrix (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow , very nice godspeed . You have some great snakes , how's your beautiful golden white-lipped python doing?


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 25, 2007)

natrix said:


> Wow , very nice godspeed . You have some great snakes , how's your beautiful golden white-lipped python doing?


 

He is doing well.  But he has stopped eating in this summer. (Japan is autamn at the moment.) nw started eating again!


----------



## oxyranus (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice love the third eye.


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 25, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> very nice love the third eye.


 

Exactly!  he got three! hehehe


----------



## sockbat (Sep 25, 2007)

Awsome colours.


----------



## djfreshy (Sep 25, 2007)

DAMN u making us all jealous!!!


----------



## jay76 (Sep 25, 2007)

love the colour


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2007)

once more, i take my hat off to you. Nice one.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 25, 2007)

as always, an awesome specimen!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 25, 2007)

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Dom$ (Sep 28, 2007)

He Is So Coool


----------

